# Mitre jig



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 29, 2006)

I made this jig to assist in cutting small pieces that I often use when doing segmented pens. The idea is to 'capture' the small cutups as they're flung from the mitre saw. The housing is clear lexan so that you see exactly where your little bits are at all times. It iseasily removeable with the use of a post/wing nut set-up.Give one a try if you value saving your fingers.
-Peter-


----------



## gerryr (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice idea.  If I had a mitre saw, I would definitely make one of those.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't quite get how this thing works.  Is the end of the plexiglass container towards the saw blade open??


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 30, 2006)

I never noticed that my miter saw(which I don't use for cutting pieces this small) always throes the off cuts to the right.
When It does throw something I usually never find it, at least not in one piece.
If this is made to "capture" something, I would make the open end towards the blade smaller and drill a hole in the opposite send to fir my shop vac.
Put a screen in the opening and the vac will pull the offcuts into the  "box"
I'm glad this works for  you.
What I don't understand is how this saves your fingers.


----------



## penbros (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> What I don't understand is how this saves your fingers.


I dont understand either. What you would really need to be careful about is not pulling your saw down too far and cut right through the jig.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />What I don't understand is how this saves your fingers.


Hi Eagle,
Very simple for me anyways. I don't like using my tablesaw and I avoid my bandsaw as well when I can. This box jig allows me to use my mitre saw which happens to be my favourire 'controlled' tool for cutting small pieces of wood. I personally feel safest with a mitre saw in respect to the three saws mentioned. Thanks for the suggestions for making improvements.

-Peter-


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by penbros_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 1, 2006)

My post wasn't meant to  infer your jig is a bad idea comparing it to a tablesaw.
WHat I still don't understand is the purpose of the jig.
I don't see a hold down nor a stop block for the piece of stock you are cutting.
All I see is a clear "box"
The cut pieces to the right of the blade are certainly thinner than the space between the opening of the enclosure  and the blade so it appears that you are "eyeballing the width of the cuts.
Since ther is no stop block, or hold down and no means to "suck" the cut pieces into the box how exactly does this jig help.
Don't misunderstand the meaning of my post I am just confused as to what your jig does and how it works.
A picture is worth a thousand words but this one escapes me.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />My post wasn't meant to  infer your jig is a bad idea comparing it to a tablesaw.
> What I still don't understand is the purpose of the jig.



Eagle,no offense taken by your posting. Now as to how the jig helps me is quite simple in that the 'box' captures and prevents the small pieces that I cut from flying out. All my cuts are made to the right regardless of angle and what I've observed is that the cut pieces are flung into the lexan box. The box captures the cut part and prevents me from searching for lost pieces as they're flung from the saw's blade. Think of a baseball (small wood piece) being thrown to the catcher (clear box).

No, it won't save fingers unless you exercise caution as is the case with any power tool. But because of the way "I" cut (left hand away from blade & right hand on top of  saw's trigger), my fingers are away from the cutting blade. And so far they've remained just where I need them to be (on my hand).

The small pieces/chunks were inserted with my pic as to show how fine some of the cuts can be to be captured in the lexan box. Hopefully I've been clerarer as to what I intend to have the jig do. It really works for me and thought perhaps it would assist others that may use their mitre saw to make small cuts.

-Peter-[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 1, 2006)

O.K. I get it now.
The only time my pieces go Airborn is when I do not shut the saw off before I raise the blade.
When that happens I never noticed which direction they flew and usually are not to be seen again(in one piece)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />The only time my pieces go Airborn is when I do not shut the saw off before I raise the blade.
> When that happens I never noticed which direction they flew and usually are not to be seen again(in one piece)



Is there a TWILIGHT ZONE for missing Eaglised parts? If so I'd like to find it and get 'em.[]

-Peter-


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 1, 2006)

> Originally posted by Randy_
> 
> I don't quite get how this thing works?
> 
> ...


 
From all of the posted questions about your invention, I guess I am not the only one!!-[][]-[][]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 17, 2006)

A little bump for Docstram.

-Peter-


----------

